# A Glock Box for Rachel



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

My first pistol presentation box. First time working with Mesquite.
Top panel is what is colloquially referred to as "Cat's Claw" Mesquite. 
The box is for my DIL. 
Mesquite, Walnut, leather and Turquoise.
Third pic seems a little washed out. Got the camera and a decoder ring for box tops.
























Thanks for looking.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Gene Howe said:


> My first pistol presentation box. First time working with Mesquite.
> Top panel is what is colloquially referred to as "Cat's Claw" Mesquite.
> The box is for my DIL.
> Mesquite, Walnut, leather and Turquoise.
> ...


 Be very careful... Once you go mesquite, you may never go back!! What did you fill the knots with? I have a few pieces laying around I'm trying to decide how to fill them. Some have suggested surf board resin... epoxy... others just fill with wood filler (BORING). I kinda like what you did there... what is it?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Stick said:


> Be very careful... Once you go mesquite, you may never go back!! What did you fill the knots with? I have a few pieces laying around I'm trying to decide how to fill them. Some have suggested surf board resin... epoxy... others just fill with wood filler (BORING). I kinda like what you did there... what is it?


Stick, I'm already hooked. Picked up a PU load of logs last month. Guy was selling it for fire wood! He was happy he didn't have to buck my load.
The inlay is ground up turquoise and system 3 epoxy. 
smaller voids can be filled with turquoise and super glue.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

That's a very nice box Gene. I bet Rachel was thrilled with it. The turquoise really sets it off. Nicely done !!! I picked up a Ruger Super Blackhawk that needs a case. I think I might copy your design a little.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow Gene, that is a wonderful piece. I love that would and how you kept the lines flowing. The lid is somthing else. That mesquite is great looking wood. How does it work with tools? Is it a stable wood? The turquoise is a really great touch; I had not seen that before. The pistol is even nice! I bet Rachel is very pleased with this.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

ACP said:


> Wow Gene, that is a wonderful piece. I love that would and how you kept the lines flowing. The lid is somthing else. That mesquite is great looking wood. How does it work with tools? Is it a stable wood? The turquoise is a really great touch; I had not seen that before. The pistol is even nice! I bet Rachel is very pleased with this.


Thanks, ACP.
Mesquite is very stable. In fact, I'm told that it can be worked green with little or no worries about future movement. 
To resaw on my small BS, I bought a bimetal metal cutting blade. !/2" 4 tooth. Mesquite is pretty hard on jointer and planer blades.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Did the box come with the Glock? Looks awesome by the way. Also buy the magazine grip extension for that gun, makes it so much easier to hold and shoot. Very nice work though.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Nate1778 said:


> Did the box come with the Glock? *I wish*! Looks awesome by the way. Also buy the magazine grip extension for that gun, makes it so much easier to hold and shoot. Very nice work though.


Thanks for your gracious comments. I enjoyed the process and learned a lot.
Rachel is a very petite young lady. The grip of the baby Glock just fits her hand. In fact, it's why she bought that model. She shoots quite well with it, too. OTOH, she out shoots me and her hubby with a Taurus 45, too.
Her dad was a Seal and taught her to shoot beginning at 8 years of age.
Nice lady to have as a friend!


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Gene Howe said:


> Thanks, ACP.
> Mesquite is very stable. In fact, I'm told that it can be worked green with little or no worries about future movement.
> To resaw on my small BS, I bought a bimetal metal cutting blade. !/2" 4 tooth. Mesquite is pretty hard on jointer and planer blades.


 I guess it technically _can _be worked green... but my joiner sure hates letting it slide along and the sap tried to start immediate rust on the joiner bed... So mine's stacked back in the corner. I'm thinking about putting it in the trunk of my car for a few days now that it's hitting the mid 80's to 90's. That'll dry it out for sure.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Now, if I just owned a car.........


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very Cool Gene! Itchy


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Gene Howe said:


> Now, if I just owned a car.........


Get some bailing wire and lash some to your catalytic converter. :laughing: You do have an attic though eh?

I sure do like that box. Very nice. :thumbup1:

Makes me want to go log some skeet. I'm down to a few scraggly limbs. Just haven't had time to go get any.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Gene, Nice box. I need to make my wife a box like that for her Springfield. I like the way the turquoise works with mesquite.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> Get some bailing wire and lash some to your catalytic converter. :laughing: You do have an attic though eh?
> 
> I sure do like that box. Very nice. :thumbup1:
> 
> Makes me want to go log some skeet. I'm down to a few scraggly limbs. Just haven't had time to go get any.


Thanks TT, for the compliment:thumbsup: and the advice:no:

I had to leave some big crotches and a huge 4' stump. Musta been 30 to 40" across. I just can't handle anything that big. Neither can my machines!:laughing:

PS Rachel *is* a nice name.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

AZ Termite said:


> Gene, Nice box. I need to make my wife a box like that for her Springfield. I like the way the turquoise works with mesquite.


Thanks Termite.
Say, I got some of that turquoise at the swap meet on 60. And few other stones, too.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

There is also a turquoise shop across the hwy from city hall. They mine it here at one of the old copper mines. The name of the shop is Sleeping Beauty Turquoise.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I've seen the shop, never went in. Do they stock the raw stuff?


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I think so, but I am not positive. Its been a real long time since I have been in there.


----------

